# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  क्या प्रबंधन हस्ताक्षर पर फिर से विचार कर सकता है?

## draculla

क्या प्रबंधन नियमित और फोरम पर उपयोगी कार्य करने वाले सदस्यों को बड़े चित्र वाले हस्ताक्षर लगाने की सुविधा दे सकता है?
आप इसे ठीक वैसे ही लागु कर सकते है. जैसे आप विशेष पद फोरम पर लागु करते है.
धन्यवाद

----------


## Munneraja

यदि फोरम के सर्वर की स्पीड इजाजत देती हो तो 
यह सुविधा "विशेष सुविधा" के नाम पर प्रदान की जाए तो अधिक बेहतर होगा 
विशेष सुविधा 
अर्थात 
फोरम के नियमानुसार चलने वाले शालीन सदस्य इस सुविधा का लाभ उठा सकें.
आखिर शालीन सदस्यों को कुछ तो विशेष सुविधा प्राप्त हो जो उन्हें खुद पर गर्व करने का अवसर प्रदान करे.

----------


## SAAJANN

क्या नवागत भी इस विशेष सुविधा का लाभ उठा सकते हे ?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*मैं भी चाहता हूँ ये सुविधा फिर से चालु कर दी जाए !!!!!*

----------


## ravi chacha

अच्छा  तरीका है प्रबन्धन  को परेशान  करने  का 

हस्ताक्षर  बंद करो 

हस्ताक्षर  चालू करो 


नकरात्मक  रेपुटेशन चालू करो 

नकरात्मक रेपुटेशन  बंद  करो 

क्या प्रबन्धन के पास कुछ और काम नहीं है    जो बंद चालू छोटा बड़ा  करता रहे 


सभी को एक बात समझना चाहिए   प्रबन्धन  हर सदस्य को कभी खुस नहीं कर सकता है 

क्युकी हर सदस्य की पसंद अलग अलग होती है 

किसकी बात माने और किसकी  नहीं माने :BangHead:

----------


## BadBoy99

हा हा हा हा ..........

----------


## deshpremi

मेरे ख्याल से तो हस्ताक्षर सुविधा बंद ही रहनी चाहिए 
सुविधा होने पर सदस्य बड़े बड़े चित्र हस्ताक्षर में लगा देते है जिससे पेज खुलने में देरी होती है

----------


## BadBoy99

> मेरे ख्याल से तो हस्ताक्षर सुविधा बंद ही रहनी चाहिए 
> सुविधा होने पर सदस्य बड़े बड़े चित्र हस्ताक्षर में लगा देते है जिससे पेज खुलने में देरी होती है


*ये सुविधा चालु रहनी चाहिए*

----------


## jeet6162

> यदि फोरम के सर्वर की स्पीड इजाजत देती हो तो 
> यह सुविधा "विशेष सुविधा" के नाम पर प्रदान की जाए तो अधिक बेहतर होगा 
> विशेष सुविधा 
> अर्थात 
> फोरम के नियमानुसार चलने वाले शालीन सदस्य इस सुविधा का लाभ उठा सकें.
> आखिर शालीन सदस्यों को कुछ तो विशेष सुविधा प्राप्त हो जो उन्हें खुद पर गर्व करने का अवसर प्रदान करे.


मै भी गुरु जी की बात से सहमत हु

----------


## BadBoy99

*अपनी सहमती किधर गायब हो गयी गुर्र किट किट किट :BangHead:*

----------


## draculla

> मेरे ख्याल से तो हस्ताक्षर सुविधा बंद ही रहनी चाहिए 
> सुविधा होने पर सदस्य बड़े बड़े चित्र हस्ताक्षर में लगा देते है जिससे पेज खुलने में देरी होती है


बंधू हस्ताक्षर के चित्र को अवतार के आकार का कर देना भी उचित नहीं था.
हस्ताक्षर में कोई सिर्फ चित्र नहीं लगाना चाहेगा..वह उसमे अपने विचार भी लिखता है.
अभी हस्ताक्षर में चित्र का आकार 150x60 का है.
जो की अवतार से थोड़ी ही बड़ी है और इसमें चित्र भी स्पष्ट नहीं होता है.
बस प्रबंधन को इसे थोडा बड़ा करने की जरूरत है. लगभग 250x200 जिससे चित्र स्पष्ट हो जायेगा और कोई अपना मन माने ढ़ंग से बड़ा चित्र भी नहीं लगा पायेगा.


आपके कंप्यूटर धीमा होने वाले बात पर यही कहना चाहूँगा की यदि सदस्य चाहे तो अपने इस समस्या का निवारण कर सकता है.
कुछ दिन पहले भी मैंने इसका कारगर हल बताया था.
जिससे किसी का कंप्यूटर धीमा नहीं होगा.

----------


## draculla

प्रबंधन को इस विषय पर एक और समाधान बताना चाहूँगा.
हस्ताक्षर के सेट्टिंग सीधे कंप्यूटर से ही चित्र लगाने का आप्शन रखे और लिंक की सुविधा हटा दें.
इससे कोई बड़े चित्र वाला लिंक हस्ताक्षर में लगा पर बड़ा चित्र नहीं लगा पायेगा.
जब हर सदस्य अपने कंप्यूटर से चित्र लगायेगा तो फोरम का सॉफ्टवेर उसे डिफोल्ट आकार में ही लगायेगा.

----------


## draculla

> क्या नवागत भी इस विशेष सुविधा का लाभ उठा सकते हे ?


जब नवागत विशिष्ट काम कर के विशेष हो जायेगे तो उठा सकेंगें.

----------


## draculla

कोई भी सदस्य हस्ताक्षर को निम्न प्रकार से हेंडल कर सकता है.


सेट्टिंग--->सामान्य सेट्टिंग--->Thread Display Options में जाकर

Show Signatures
Show Avatars
Show Images (including attached images and images in [IMG] code)

ऊपर दिये गए ३ आप्शन में से किसी को एक को या दो को या तीनों में से सही का निशान हटा देंगें तो उनकी समस्या खत्म हो जायेगी.
इससे ऐसी सदस्यों की समस्या भी खत्म हो जायेगी, जिन्हें हस्ताक्षर के चित्रों से आपत्ति है..

----------


## SAAJANN

> जब नवागत विशिष्ट काम कर के विशेष हो जायेगे तो उठा सकेंगें.


धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी थोडा विशिष्ट कार्य की श्रेणी भी स्पष्ट कर दे तो आभारी रहता

----------


## SAAJANN

> कोई भी सदस्य हस्ताक्षर को निम्न प्रकार से हेंडल कर सकता है.
> 
> 
> सेट्टिंग--->सामान्य सेट्टिंग--->Thread Display Options में जाकर
> 
> Show Signatures
> Show Avatars
> Show Images (including attached images and images in [IMG] code)
> 
> ...


क्या इस तरह करने से हस्ताक्षर और अवतार हट जायेंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या अपने फोरम पर   Last 24 Hours Top Poster(s) भी इसे ओन किया जा सकता है ?

----------


## BadBoy99

*नए नए फार्मूले तो ऐसे लाते हो आप की फोरम वाले हमारे चचा हे*

----------


## draculla

> क्या इस तरह करने से हस्ताक्षर और अवतार हट जायेंगे


अवश्य हट जायेंगे.....पहला दो आप्शन चुनने के बाद आपको किसी भी सदस्य का अवतार या हस्ताक्षर नहीं दिखेगा.
यदि तीसरा आप्शन चुन लिया तो फोरम पर कोई चित्र भी नहीं दिखेगा. :)

----------


## draculla

> ये घंटा ही ऑन नही करे मे बोल रिया हू ,हा सुबह तक मुझे बेन अवश्य कर  देगा


बंधू आप घंटा और मिनट जैसे शब्द बोलेंगें तो कैसे बात बनेगी? :)

----------


## draculla

> धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी थोडा विशिष्ट कार्य की श्रेणी भी स्पष्ट कर दे तो आभारी रहता


वैसा कार्य जिससे आपकी फोरम पर अलग पहचान बने...ऐसे कार्य को आप विशिष्ट कार्य बोल सकते है.

----------


## ‎DIWANA DOG

धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी.........

----------


## ravi chacha

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1742173



> प्रिय मित्रों सदस्यों के निरंतर अनुरोध का सम्मान करते हुए हस्ताक्षर में प्रयुक्त किये जाने वाले चित्र के आकार में परिवर्तन किया गया है |अब 150*60 के स्थान पर कास्य सदस्य 250*200 तथा स्वर्ण सदस्य 300*200 आकार का चित्र लगा सकेंगे |
> धन्यवाद |


प्रबन्धन  को  दिल से  धन्यवाद   आज तो चमत्कार  हो गया

----------


## dhanrajk75

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1742173
> 
> 
> प्रबन्धन  को  दिल से  धन्यवाद   आज तो चमत्कार  हो गया


जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद .........................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1742173
> 
> 
> प्रबन्धन  को  दिल से  धन्यवाद   आज तो चमत्कार  हो गया


हां भाई ये भी चमत्कार है और आप भी एक चमत्कार है ! 
 ... लोकासन में रेप पावर = ४८

*चमत्कार से कम नहीं है!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> क्या अपने फोरम पर   Last 24 Hours Top Poster(s) भी इसे ओन किया जा सकता है ?


*यह स्क्रीन शोट उस समय की याद दिलाता है जब बिल्ली के भाग्य से  ..........*

----------


## agyani

> *यह स्क्रीन शोट उस समय की याद दिलाता है जब बिल्ली के भाग्य से  ..........*


छिँका टृटा था। मै देख नही पाया था।

----------


## draculla

मैं प्रबंधन को दिल से धन्यवाद कहना चाहता हूँ.
जिन्होंने मुझ जैसे सदस्य की इच्छा को पूरा किया.
धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

आखीर ड्रेकुला भाई की मेहनत रंग लाई ....

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रबंधन को इस विषय पर एक और समाधान बताना चाहूँगा.
> हस्ताक्षर के सेट्टिंग सीधे कंप्यूटर से ही चित्र लगाने का आप्शन रखे और लिंक की सुविधा हटा दें.
> इससे कोई बड़े चित्र वाला लिंक हस्ताक्षर में लगा पर बड़ा चित्र नहीं लगा पायेगा.
> जब हर सदस्य अपने कंप्यूटर से चित्र लगायेगा तो फोरम का सॉफ्टवेर उसे डिफोल्ट आकार में ही लगायेगा.


प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी यह व्यवस्था तो दिनांक 30-07-2011 को ही कर दी गयी थी |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1404082

----------


## khatm peace

> मैं प्रबंधन को दिल से धन्यवाद कहना चाहता हूँ.
> जिन्होंने मुझ जैसे सदस्य की इच्छा को पूरा किया.
> धन्यवाद


*मुझे भी आश्चर्य हे*

----------

